# B250 Injection Pump



## Geoff Sandys (Jul 31, 2021)

I have recently acquired a B250 that has sat around for 10+ years. I have replaced fuel, filter , lines and bled the system to the pump. my problem is, no fuel is being pumped past the last bleed on the pump. I have loosened the lines at both ends and the pump isn't pumping fuel. Is there a spring or something on the fuel shut off in the pump that may be the problem?
Where can I get an exploded view of a CAV Diaphram pump?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Geoff, welcome to the forum.

Make certain the kill valve is open. Mike the pump guy should be here shortly to tell you how to get your injection pump working.


----------



## Geoff Sandys (Jul 31, 2021)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Geoff, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Make certain the kill valve is open. Mike the pump guy should be here shortly to tell you how to get your injection pump working.





BigT said:


> Good Morning Geoff, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Make certain the kill valve is open. Mike the pump guy should be here shortly to tell you how to get your injection pump working.


Tanks for the response, fuel shut off is all the way in. Very little resistance between out and in which makes me think there may be an internal spring that is broken?
Rgs.


----------



## Geoff Sandys (Jul 31, 2021)

Geoff Sandys said:


> Tanks for the response, fuel shut off is all the way in. Very little resistance between out and in which makes me think there may be an internal spring that is broken?
> Rgs.


Hi,, update. Took inspection cover off this morning, all four plungers are stuck up?
Took cover off diaphragm and that is perished on the bottom and will not move?
Any ideas?
Cheers.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I do not know anything about that pump, but some searching gave that B250 used a BPE4A pump. There should be a plate on the pump with model information.

If it is a BPE pump, there is a manual here:








CAV BPE Manuals - Diesel Injection Pumps


Enclosed Camshaft BPE Pumps A typical stamping is BPE6B90S420/3S6168XE B – British Made P – Injection Pump E – Enclosed camshaft type 6 – Number of pumping elements B – Pumps size letter (i) 90 – Element plunger diameter S




injectionpumps.co.uk





Parts:








CAV BPE Spare Parts Archives - Diesel Injection Pumps


CAV BPE enclosed camshaft pumps fitted to tractors and industrial engines from the 1930’s onwards such as Kelvin, Lister, Petter




injectionpumps.co.uk





Do you have a lift pump as well?


Get the numbers you can find and, if possible, post some pictures of the pump, and we hope for thepumpguy to chime in.


----------



## Geoff Sandys (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks Hacke, I saw the first one but that has solutions to a perfect world problem.
I think this has had condensation in it ( very humid in Queensland during summer) might have to spray internals with diesel and cross my fingers for a week or so.
Rgs Geoff.


----------



## Geoff Sandys (Jul 31, 2021)

Geoff Sandys said:


> Thanks Hacke, I saw the first one but that has solutions to a perfect world problem.
> I think this has had condensation in it ( very humid in Queensland during summer) might have to spray internals with diesel and cross my fingers for a week or so.
> Rgs Geoff.


----------



## Geoff Sandys (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks all. Finally got to have a play with it, a $7 can of carby cleaner did the trick. Removed the delivery valves and sprayed it in the top, also took the bleed screw out and sprayed it through there.
Alot of orange gunk came out, pushed the plungers down, some ATF and happy days.
Cheers.


----------

